# Extentionpoints deaktivieren



## CJChico (25. Mai 2011)

Hi ich habe eine RCP Anwendung die momentan selbst implementierte preferences besitzt aber auch welche die durch referenzierte plugins reingekommen sind. Jetzt möchte ich gerne diese deaktiveren.

Ich habe hierzu etwas im Netz gefunden, das man die Extentionpoints einfach deaktivieren kann.
Das ganze nehmt sich Activty + Activitypattern.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe zum Beispiel eine preference page "EMF-Compare", die die extentionID "org.eclipse.emf.compare.ui.emf.preference.EMFComparePreferencesPage" hat.

so funktioniert es nicht:
[XML]   <extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.activities">
      <activity
            id="my.activities.deactivate"
            name="Deactivate Elemente">
      </activity>
      <activityPatternBinding
            activityId="my.activities.deactivate"
            isEqualityPattern="true"
            pattern="org.eclipse.emf.compare.ui.preference.EMFComparePreferencesPage">
      </activityPatternBinding>
    </extension>
[/XML]

und so funktioniert:
[XML]   <extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.activities">
      <activity
            id="my.activities.deactivate"
            name="Deactivate Elemente">
      </activity>
      <activityPatternBinding
            activityId="my.activities.deactivate"
            pattern="org.eclipse.emf.compare.ui.*">
      </activityPatternBinding>
    </extension>
[/XML]

Leider habe mit der funktionalen methode keine Kontrolle welche Extentionpoints ich mir dadurch noch deaktiviere. Kennt sich jemand damit aus und könnte mir erklären warum meine erste variante nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2011)

Die Syntax des Patterns ist pluginID/extensionID. Also zB 
[XML]      <activityPatternBinding
            activityId="my.activities.deactivate"
            isEqualityPattern="true"
            pattern="org.example.your.plugin/org.eclipse.emf.compare.ui.preference.EMFComparePreferencesPage">
      </activityPatternBinding>[/XML]


----------



## CJChico (26. Mai 2011)

Danke so funktionierts, ich habe das mit der PluginID vollkommen überlesen


----------

